# Salt water flies, help



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

My son and 2 of his friends have a Lower Lugana floater rented for a week in early June.
He was told the night fishing under the lights was hot for school trout. He is new to salt fly fishing as am I.
I want to tie him a bunch of flies to take on his trip.
I need suggestions and detailed instructions. I found a couple of glass minnow on utube but I'd like to tie a variety of patterns for nught and day as well as to fish from the floater and a boat.
Thanks 2 coolers.


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

*Under the lights*

You can never go wrong with a clouser under the lights. I usually tie them like a bonefish "gotcha" and catch trout all night. Add a lot of flash. Also, some small shrimp patterns never hurt


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

Here's a good one that will do some damage. Simple material. Estaz, feathers, flash, and eyes.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

*underlights*

The best all around night fly is the cluoser. Tie them small #4 in white , pink over white, amd chartrous over white. I use very small bead eyes so they sink very slow. I like synthetic and rabbit. The trout tearup bucktale too fast.
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks scooter 3 and bug chunker. I'm going to a bunch of each


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

bugchunker said:


> The best all around night fly is the cluoser. Tie them small #4 in white , pink over white, amd chartrous over white. I use very small bead eyes so they sink very slow. I like synthetic and rabbit. The trout tearup bucktale too fast.
> Good luck and have fun.


I agree with bug's advice. Small, size 4 or 6, medium sized bead chain, white belly contrasted agains either pink or chartruesse color combos with a little flash mixed in and you will be set.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Don't forget some sort of top water. A foam popper or crease fly.

Even the little ones are fun on floating fly. 

A seaducer is easy to tye and has been working for as long as anyone fly fished salt water. The suspend well and don't sink like a closer.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

If I could only fish with one saltwater fly it would be a chartreuse/white closer. In various hook sizes and various size eyes, it works on everything from specks to reds to kings to dorado to cobia to red snapper (yes red snapper), to jacks to bonita to spanish macks, etc.


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

*Salt Flies*

Thanks guys, I have a list to tie now. 'preciate your help.


----------

